# It's All In The Name



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

What can I say - nice little shop, shame about the name


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Ian.
The link asked me to input my log in details for Yahoo...?????

I am a bit sceptical about this.

Ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

I think he's given the link to his Flickr upload page rather than the page with the photo.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Not going there


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Nor me!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Do not got there, that is the sort of thing that has completely ba--sed up my hotmail and sent spam and worm to my contacts.
Fortunately was able to warn them before anyone was affected.

Sue


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry everyone, I don't know how to do this - any suggestions?


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

There is nothing malicious about it, he's merely linked to the wrong page on his Flickr account.


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

IanA said:


> Sorry everyone, I don't know how to do this - any suggestions?


Open the photo in Flickr then give that url (address) in the message - in the same way as you put the previous address in.


----------

